# Fight choreographer for the show Burn Notice



## Supra Vijai (Nov 22, 2010)

*I asked this question under the thread 'Martial Arts in TV' but am posting it with a different thread title on advice from one of the posters*

Hey guys and girls 

I'm just wondering if anyone knows the name and background of the fight choreographer for the show 'Burn Notice'?

I've recently been going through a marathon of the first 3 seasons and a lot of the hand to hand combat techniques seem very very familiar from my own MA training albeit moreso the street component rather than the TMA side of things. Just little things like using a rolled up magazine like a tanbo (2 foot stick) or defences against knife attacks etc. 

Cheers in advance


----------



## Blindside (Nov 22, 2010)

I think the fight choreographers actually posted on this forum....

yup, they did:
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87123


----------



## Supra Vijai (Nov 22, 2010)

Blindside said:


> I think the fight choreographers actually posted on this forum....
> 
> yup, they did:
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87123


 
Thanks blindside! Not sure why I'm noticing so many similarities then because I don't train in any of those systems! lol

I guess the basic principles are just too universal to be restricted to any one art/label!


----------

